# No MC Cable Bushings



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Customer wants me to take over for previous electrician who seems to have walked off. Most of the work is done and I'm supposed to correct the problems. This is a commercial building and drywall is up.

One of the panels has several MC cables entering. I can't see the actual cable but I do see this connector: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Halex-3-...jBJrJ4l_B47Q7JmpPiR4oaAniM8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

However, I don't see the tab on this bushing protruding from the connector slots:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-F...vYUHzn-ZK2z2mWtZiE11MaAorw8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I also came across this thread in a Mike Holt forum
Mike Holt's Response: Derek, I can understand your frustration, but this issue has been clearly address by the NEMA Engineering Department Bulletin No. 90, titled Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable.

ROP #7-116 from the May 2001 Report on Proposals (ROP) for the 2002 NEC was a proposal seeking to require anti-short bushings on all MC Cable termination installations. The following is an excerpt from the Panel statement rejecting the proposal:

Anti-short bushings are not required for Type MC cable in accordance with the listing for the product. The termination fittings approved for use with Type MC cables are designed such that the wires will not come in contact with the cut edge of the armor; the throat of the fitting is small enough to prevent contact with the armor. Type MC termination fittings perform the same function for Type MC cable as Type AC terminations plus the anti-short bushing do for Type AC cable.

Funny, because whenever I buy MC cable, it comes with several bushings.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

If you dug more over at the other site you'd find a post by George, a moderator about the exact connectors that should be used with MC. Perhaps you could message him and inquire about the exact MC posting he made, possible up to over a year ago.

As I recall the bases of the conversation was where usually used connectors were not allowed and that another type of connectors was "listed" for MC.
I don't recall if the connector you presented is in fact the correct or incorrect part.

Can't you call the local AHJ and get their call about the red anti-shorts perhaps have some photo ready if the AHJ is a, "I have to see it type"!
Good luck


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Anti shorts are not required by NEC or the UL listing of MC cable.
It is true that some anti shorts come with the cable and it's a good idea to use them, but they aren't required.

I think that they come with the cable because they always came with AC cable.
They are required for AC but not MC, but it doesn't mean that you can't use them on MC.

The connectors must be listed for MC cable.
Is the link to the connector that you supplied the exact connector or just one that it looks like.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

True. Not required.

They certainly do their job, and cut down on shorts, but I doubt the inspector will say anything.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Local Code amendments make anti-short bushings mandatory, hereabouts.

That the dude was using Halex 3/8" tells us that he was not speedy.

They're too slow.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I use them about half the time.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.nema.org/Technical/Documents/Bulletin-90.pdf

*Use of Anti-Short Bushings for Terminating Type MC Cable*

There has been much confusion within the Installation and Inspection communities regarding theuse of anti-short bushings for terminating Type MC cable. The confusion stems from the fact
that some MC cable manufacturers include anti-short bushings with their cable. The inclusion ofanti-short bushings with coils or reels of MC cable is based on historical practice relating to the
requirements of 320.40 of the NEC, which mandates the use of anti-short bushing or itsequivalent protection for Type AC Cable
Fittings used with Type MC Cable are required to be listed per 330.40 of the NEC. NEMAsupports the use of listed fittings for MC Cable. The design of these fittings may or may not
include an insulated throat however, they are required to be provided with a smooth, rounded endstop so that the metal sheath of the cable will not pass through and the wires will not be damaged
in passing over the end stop. *Whether or not an insulated throat is part of the listed product, theselisted MC fittings do not require an additional anti-short bushing.* Anti-short bushings that may
be supplied by MC Cable manufacturers are for optional use by the installer*, however they are
not required.*

ROP #7-116 from the May 2001 Report on Proposals (ROP) for the 2002 NEC was a proposalseeking to require anti-short bushings on all MC Cable termination installations.
The following is an excerpt from the Panel statement rejecting the proposal*:Anti-short bushings are not required for Type MC cable in accordance with the listing for
the product.* The termination fittings approved for use with Type MC cables are designedsuch that the wires will not come in contact with the cut edge of the armor; the throat of
the fitting is small enough to prevent contact with the armor. Type MC terminationfittings perform the same function for Type MC cable as Type AC terminations plus the
anti-short bushing do for Type AC cable.
NEMA supports the uniform adoption and enforcement of the NEC and recommends that localAuthorities Having Jurisdiction follow the requirements of NEC Section 330.40, Boxes and
Fittings for MC Cable. Section 330.40 requires that the fitting be listed, but does not mandate theuse of an anti-short bushing.


Distribution List:Standards and Conformity Assessment Policy Committee
Codes and Standards Committee
NEMA Executive Staff


----------



## Wirenut951 (Aug 3, 2014)

It is good practice to use them even though they are not required. It all comes down to pride and integrity in your workmanship. It would take a lot of pressure and movement for a cut edge of MC sheathing to cut all the way through the nylon coating and insulation and would be very unlikely, but I still use them for good measure.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

dawgs said:


> I use them about half the time.


Likewise, I use them when convenient. I also square the end of the cable by removing the sharp point that gets left behind by the rotosplits.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Wirenut951 said:


> It is good practice to use them even though they are not required. It all comes down to pride and integrity in your workmanship. It would take a lot of pressure and movement for a cut edge of MC sheathing to cut all the way through the nylon coating and insulation and would be very unlikely, but I still use them for good measure.


So because I may not use anti-shorts on MC cable, that says I don't have pride and integrity in workmanship? I think you should rescind that statement. And I guarantee myself and the crews that work for me put up work that makes your stuff look silly.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Not required, but cheap insurance. I'd feel really dumb having to troubleshoot and fix a nicked wire because I didn't bother putting in a $0.02 red-head.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't used an anti short in quite a while. If you use the red throated Arlington snap in connectors, there isn't a reason too.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Cow said:


> I haven't used an anti short in quite a while. If you use the red throated Arlington snap in connectors, there isn't a reason too.


These are what we always use. They're awesome. They just suck when you have to remove them.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

dawgs said:


> So because I may not use anti-shorts on MC cable, that says I don't have pride and integrity in workmanship? :thumbsup:
> 
> I think you should rescind that statement. :thumbsup:
> 
> And I guarantee myself and the crews that work for me put up work that *is second to none :thumbsup:*


fify .... Don't mind me ... I'm in a mood :laughing:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

emtnut said:


> fify .... Don't mind me ... I'm in a mood :laughing:


Ha ha! Yea my post was maybe a little harsh. I'm sure his crew does fine work. But I know mine does also.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wirenut951 said:


> It is good practice to use them even though they are not required. It all comes down to pride and integrity in your workmanship. It would take a lot of pressure and movement for a cut edge of MC sheathing to cut all the way through the nylon coating and insulation and would be very unlikely, but I still use them for good measure.


I think that if you are installing the cable per the manafacture, then you are doing your job. If you were working for me and we're wasting time installing redundant red-heads, taping devices and wirenuts, strapping EMT more than once per length, you would be at the hall signing the book before noon.

Good Day Sir!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Ha ha! Yea my post was maybe a little harsh. I'm sure his crew does fine work. But I know mine does also.


When I was doing union work we would always go one step further to make things nicer. Redheads in all connectors, taped devices, extra straps, everything that jrannis said above and lots more. I would walk across an entire mall for 1 redhead if I ran out right before making up my last cable. That's just the way it was done.

When I went into business for myself I stopped doing many of those "extras". Part of the reason was laziness, part of the reason was profit. 

But here's the thing, I can't think of a single instance in which not doing those "extras" has hurt me or my business, caused an issue with the customer, caused a danger or reliability issue, etc.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

dawgs said:


> So because I may not use anti-shorts on MC cable, that says I don't have pride and integrity in workmanship? I think you should rescind that statement. And I guarantee myself and the crews that work for me put up work that makes your stuff look silly.


I was going to like your post until I saw the last sentence.

Oops, I didn't see the other post.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For the half a second it takes to add a red head I'd just rather put them in and never stress it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Been putting those on MC since I was an apprentice, so ingrained in my head that I think I'd feel guilty not using them though I know its not required.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

What do you do if you only have red and using hospital MC? My experience has been depth of roto-split is far worse than not using a redhead


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

theJcK said:


> What do you do if you only have red and using hospital MC? My experience has been depth of roto-split is far worse than not using a redhead


I spent many years working in hospitals with HCF MC. I'm not sure what you saying about not using reds?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I only buy the fittings that have the red bushing in them so, the little bag of redheads that come with the roll just go in the trash.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I only buy the fittings that have the red bushing in them so, the little bag of redheads that come with the roll just go in the trash.


:thumbsup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Jrzy said:


> I spent many years working in hospitals with HCF MC. I'm not sure what you saying about not using reds?


Haha. Last roll I used had greenheads with it. It was a joke.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

The first EC I worked for was an odd duck. He was hellbent on us using the bushings, but at remodels had us hack 12-2 by taping the green wire red and using it as a line conductor. He claimed the jacket acted as a ground and would not listen when I said it is not listed as such. The first time I did an EMT job with him, we pulled a green wire in and bonded every box to it. 

I still have a bunch of the bushings in my parts bin, as my current employer only uses the arlington snap-in ones, and I agree the throat is too small to let the conductors touch the jacket for all but the worst jacket butchery.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

jrannis said:


> I only buy the fittings that have the red bushing in them so, the little bag of redheads that come with the roll just go in the trash.


You never use switch boxes or 4 squares with MC connectors in them? Unless I am using Arlington snap-ins, all my mc gets redheads. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

nbb said:


> The first EC I worked for was an odd duck. He was hellbent on us using the bushings, but at remodels had us hack 12-2 by taping the green wire red and using it as a line conductor. He claimed the jacket acted as a ground and would not listen when I said it is not listed as such. The first time I did an EMT job with him, we pulled a green wire in and bonded every box to it.
> 
> I still have a bunch of the bushings in my parts bin, as my current employer only uses the arlington snap-in ones, and I agree the throat is too small to let the conductors touch the jacket for all but the worst jacket butchery.


Let me get this straight: he'll go through hell pulling a green wire through conduit but he won't spend a couple seconds bonding BX (MC as you Americans call it)?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ontario said:


> Let me get this straight: he'll go through hell pulling a green wire through conduit but he won't spend a couple seconds bonding BX (MC as you Americans call it)?


I don't bond my MC.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> I don't bond my MC.


Sure ya do.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just fixed a short, because the installer didn't use a red bushing. Took me 2 hours to find it. Black wire was nicked just enough to ground out. Junction box was black charred.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I just fixed a short, because the installer didn't use a red bushing. Took me 2 hours to find it. Black wire was nicked just enough to ground out. Junction box was black charred.


Roto split go in too deeply ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> You never use switch boxes or 4 squares with MC connectors in them? Unless I am using Arlington snap-ins, all my mc gets redheads. Cheap insurance.


Are you referring to the boxes with the clamps built into them?
If so, no. Ive never considered using them. We just don't see them down our way much.


----------

